# Australian shepherd or German shepherd?



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

Australian shepherd or German shepherd?
I would be training a therapy dog. He would be trained to opening door, closing, pulling light switch ect. That's would be his job. He will get plenty of exercise 3+ a day. We will be taking obedience classes from beginner to advanced. My only issue in deciding is is the aussie to hyper be able to be calm throughout the day while visiting patients or is the German shepherd to aloof. This dog will get exercise before going to therapy work. Which do you think fits better. Btw I've researched each breed extensively

Looking for owners of both 
What do you like about each? :help:


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

Which do you think is better suited for therapy work?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

either can be suitable honestly. Get in touch with reputable breeders of each, preferably who have experience placing dogs with the temperment necessary for the job. Even just letting a reputable breeder know what you're looking for in the dog and why would be enough for them to place a suitable dog with you. A well bred even tempered GSD would be able to shift gears as needed for whatever you wanted them to do. they need a job to do and therapy work is a job and they know that. With training they can be fabulous for it. Same with aussies, though aussies require a little more in the way of energy release, unless you manage to find a calmer, more laid back aussie. Aussies tend to be go go go types who have trouble finding the off switch for the day sometimes. In the end, it boils down to which breed YOU prefer and reputable breeders.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I own two German Shepherd Dogs and one Australian Shepherd. I don't think there is anything inherent in either of the breeds that would make them better at therapy work. I have a friend that has a therapy dog Aussie, and I have a friend that has a therapy dog GSD. They are both spectacular at their job. My Aussie owning friend says that the patients like how soft and fluffy her dog is. My GSD owning friend says that it is a huge plus that her dog is tall enough to just lay his head on the bed for petting.

I would look more at the temperament and personality of the individual dog and less at the breed when looking at two breeds that would *generally* do just as well as the other in the work.
Sheilah


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

GSD, Golden Retiever, Lab.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

sit said:


> I would look more at the temperament and personality of the individual dog and less at the breed when looking at two breeds that would *generally* do just as well as the other in the work.
> Sheilah



Agree!

I have had 3 Australian Shepherds that are/were Therapy Dogs, and my past 2 German Shepherds were also Therapy Dogs. Both breeds do equally well. 

I suggest if Therapy work is something you are seriously interested in, then when choosing a breeder, let them know, so they can pick the right puppy for you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also have 2 aussies. Depending on who you get them from, will depend on whether they are in constant motion or settle well.

My female is out of show & working lines, all Hall of Famer dogs, she has more energy and go go go, than my working line male out of los Rocosa lines. 

Both have been extremely easy to train to 'do' things, but they do have minds of their owns. If they don't want to do it, they are NOT going to do it My aussies are much much more social with people/kids/strangers than my GSD's. My GSD's tend to be much more serious than my aussies who provide alot of comic relief


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Is it a therapy dog or a service dog? Therapy dogs visit people in hospitals, nursing homes etc... What you described sounds more like a service dog?


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

No it be a therapy dog the tricks are to keep his mind active and busy. Plus it will entertain children


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think either will be good. I have 2 GSDs and would love an Aussie, met a few at my shelter and have since fell in love with the breed.

I agree with ChicagoCanine, those sound more like things service dogs do, therapy dogs go to hospitals, nursing homes etc.


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

I know the difference between service dog and therapy dog. But If I can teach him to do the those things then why not. As I said it would be entertaining to my patients if the dog can do tricks like opening the door for them and ect. It would also give me and dog something to work on together and keep his mine active.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You might consider which breed will be more accepted- as you know many people have a preconceived notion of gsds not being a 'friendly' breed


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

Stosh said:


> You might consider which breed will be more accepted- as you know many people have a preconceived notion of gsds not being a 'friendly' breed


Yeah I was thinking about that too. I'm just worried about an Aussie being calm enough to work in an office setting.

Lol tough choice.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Upham said:


> Yeah I was thinking about that too. I'm just worried about an Aussie being calm enough to work in an office setting.
> 
> Lol tough choice.


 
look at it this way.... have a good example of the breed. Obviously doing therapy work takes a good dog anway to pass all the tests. If you went GSD, you could very well have a dog that changes some peoples perspective. If you have an Aussie, i think people would be very surprised to see what is normally such an active breed being so calm and relaxed in a setting that didnt involve lots of running or jumping or just movement in general. Either breed would be good.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

aussies aren't always bouncing off the walls, they are great for teaching 'tricks' to, and really enjoy doing stuff like that Of course depending on the breeder, not all "have' to have something to do all day..They settle nicely and aren't always moving at warp speed

While I am a gsd lover thru and thru, I think your patients would enjoy the silly antics of an aussie, plus they are such fuzz balls, normally very very social with anyone(even tho they are supposed to be somewhat aloof), while the shepherds can be more aloof..

My female is a real mushy dog, she loves hugs, her butt is always wiggling, she's just a happy girl without a serious bone in her body, and loves loves loves to show off and do her little tricks


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> look at it this way.... have a good example of the breed. Obviously doing therapy work takes a good dog anway to pass all the tests. If you went GSD, you could very well have a dog that changes some peoples perspective. If you have an Aussie, i think people would be very surprised to see what is normally such an active breed being so calm and relaxed in a setting that didnt involve lots of running or jumping or just movement in general. *Either breed would be good*.


Well that's to bad it makes it all the much harder to decide. :crazy:Oh well I got time.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Either will do a great job!

But just think how much more impressive a beautiful GSD will prove to be to the visited people!

And what a great ambassador for the breed the GSD will be - proving to so many people how friendly a well bred GSD can be!

Course the GSD might be a little scary if you visit any drug rehab patients! Heh! Heh!

Good luck with whichever you pick!


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> aussies aren't always bouncing off the walls, they are great for teaching 'tricks' to, and really enjoy doing stuff like that Of course depending on the breeder, not all "have' to have something to do all day..They settle nicely and aren't always moving at warp speed
> 
> While I am a gsd lover thru and thru, I think your patients would enjoy the silly antics of an aussie, plus they are such fuzz balls, normally very very social with anyone(even tho they are supposed to be somewhat aloof), while the shepherds can be more aloof..
> 
> My female is a real mushy dog, she loves hugs, her butt is always wiggling, she's just a happy girl without a serious bone in her body, and loves loves loves to show off and do her little tricks


I am starting to lean towards the Aussie. And your gal sounds adorable


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Either will do a great job!
> 
> But just think how much more impressive a beautiful GSD will prove to be to the visited people!
> 
> ...


And now I back to the middle lol:laugh:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all else fails you can always draw breeds from a hat! They're both good and they both possess qualities that could be suitable and fun for the job. I'd like to have an aussie some day as well as a border collie but i enjoy the herding breeds. Course, there are several people who have more than one therapy dog.... one dog could be geared towards kids and one towards the elderly if you ever wanted to do that but of course both could work in all situations kids or elderly. I cant imagine it would be an easy decision between two breeds you enjoy and like.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

One of my aussies that is currently an active therapy dog, is from working lines. She is my wild child, extremely energetic and has no off switch, unless she is working. She is a fantastic therapy dog, knows her job and does it well. One of my past aussies, was a very laid back aussie, and didn't do anything fast, but was also a fantastic therapy dog. My oldest aussie, I just retired him from therapy work last year at 11 years old. He is very active, drivey, clownish, still at almost 12, but he has an on/off switch and he too made an excellent therapy dog.

Both of my shepherds did just as well doing therapy work. All five of my dogs, did tricks, including the shepherds. You will find patients that you visit will all have different likes. Some like the bigger dogs, some like the smaller dogs, some don't like dogs, and some like all dogs. 

My 15 month old Border Collie will be starting Therapy visits soon too, and I know she will do just as well as my aussies and shepherds. 

What it comes down to is what breed do YOU want, and will you be happy with that choice? Then start training and working that dog with therapy work in mind. I always keep in mind from the minute I bring my puppies home, that I will want to do therapy work with them, so I gear their training towards that goal.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Go with the aussie. Be sure it is a neuter (male). People LOVE them and they are not so intimidating. Go to a breed rescue and get a young adult with a developed personality. California has 2 amazing rescue groups (norcal and socal) -- I'm in CA, not sure where you are. Aussies range from hyper to mellow. I have had 2 mellow, bombproof, people friendly, crowd pleasers. They are not SO task oriented you have to keep training tricks (that's a border collie that needs that). An aussie is a spectacular mix of intelligence and sensitivity. They don't want to entertain the crowd, they want to walk over and love them, look in their eyes, and share their souls. Look specifically for the mellow wizened ones. You can see in in the eyes. You will, however, want to keep the animal well-brushed to avoid hair issues in facilities. It seems the tri's are a bit less fluff-shedders than the merles. Look for the shorter flatter coat rather than the long curly cottony coat. Red tris are amazingly impressive and people take them instantly (even more so than the merles or the black tris who look can look a bit more intimidating). Best wishes. I have had Aussies for many years and done service, therapy, and general crowd interaction with them. The GSD is a bit more aloof and people are more nervous around them.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

How about both? Never met an Aussie that didn't make me laugh and GSDs are just wonderful all around. See? BOTH.


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd love to get both, but I'm a one dog kinda a person. 
Thanks for your guys replies


----------



## Upham (Jul 10, 2011)

Btw how common are red merles?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very common


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Wanted to add, my last dog was a Golden Retriever and she was a wonderful therapy dog, she worked for 8-9 years. The patients favorite tricks Ginger did were the "cute" tricks like shaking hands, sit up on hind legs, play dead, etc...
I also have trained Bianca my Shepherd to do animal assisted therapy and she is a very good therapy dog, in fact her personality/temperament has a lot in common with my Golden-- both were/are very laid back/calm, love people and very friendly and eager to please. I think any breed can be a good therapy dog if the dog has the right temperament/personality for it. I don't think you should go by breed stereotypes when choosing unless you go for a very small fluffy type dog to make sure no one might possibly be scared. I know a woman who breeds/shows Dobermans and all her Dobes are therapy dogs, they are great at it and the patients love them.


----------

